# Czy czytałeś tę książkę?



## Ben Jamin

W zdaniu „Czy czytałeś tę książkę?”  pytamy się zazwyczaj czy osoba pytana *przeczytała* daną książkę, a nie tylko czy ją *czytała*. Mimo to czasownik jest w „_czasie niedokonanym_” (właściwie „_jest czasownikiem niedokonanym_”).
Czy ktoś potrafi wyjaśnić tę osobliwość?


----------



## BezierCurve

Być może wynika to z faktu, że często pytamy nie tyle o przeczytanie "od deski do deski", ile o samą znajomość książki (również w przypadku, gdy ktoś jej nie doczytał do końca).

Czasownik dokonany zarezerwowany jest chyba właśnie dla takich sytuacji, kiedy dokładna informacja o przeczytaniu jest ważna, np. dla nauczyciela lub osoby, która tę książkę chce pożyczyć.

Podobnie jest chyba w pytaniach rodzaju "Uczyłeś się w szkole całkowania?"


----------



## majlo

BezierCurve said:


> Być może wynika to z faktu, że często pytamy nie tyle o przeczytanie "od deski do deski", ile o samą znajomość książki (również w przypadku, gdy ktoś jej nie doczytał do końca).
> 
> Czasownik dokonany zarezerwowany jest chyba właśnie dla takich sytuacji, kiedy dokładna informacja o przeczytaniu jest ważna, np. dla nauczyciela lub osoby, która tę książkę chce pożyczyć.
> 
> Podobnie jest chyba w pytaniach rodzaju "Uczyłeś się w szkole całkowania?"




Fakt. Wydaje mi się, że masz rację. Natomiast aspektu dokonanego użylibyśmy, gdybyśmy się chcieli dowiedzieć konkretów, czyli czy dana rzecz została wykonana, powiedzmy, od początku do końca. Np. uczeń, który mówi, że uczył się na sprawdzian, ale dostał gałę, może usłyszeć, że być może i się uczył, ale się nie nauczył.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Być może wynika to z faktu, że często pytamy nie tyle o przeczytanie "od deski do deski", ile o samą znajomość książki (również w przypadku, gdy ktoś jej nie doczytał do końca).
> 
> Czasownik dokonany zarezerwowany jest chyba właśnie dla takich sytuacji, kiedy dokładna informacja o przeczytaniu jest ważna, np. dla nauczyciela lub osoby, która tę książkę chce pożyczyć.
> 
> Podobnie jest chyba w pytaniach rodzaju "Uczyłeś się w szkole całkowania?"


 To znaczy należy to traktować jako idiom (leksykalizm) a nie osobliwość gramatyczną?


----------



## BezierCurve

Od takich szczegółowych klasyfikacji mamy wszak wąskie grono ekspertów, ustalających normy dla milionów. Zdaje się, że nawet co do ścisłej definicji _idiomu_ istnieją pewne rozbieżności. Jak dla mnie - nie jest to idiom.

Zresztą - jak zwał, tak zwał; wszystko pewnie rozbija się o nasze dosyć luźne podejście do kwestii czasowników dokonanych i niedokonanych. Np. w przypadku:

"Oglądałeś ten film?" / "Obejrzałeś ten film?" 

różnica jest niewielka. Lub jeszcze lepiej: 

"Widziałeś ten film?",  ale bardzo rzadko: "Zobaczyłeś ten film?", choć to ta druga forma jest dokonana.


----------



## michalkopyta

Hmm no tak, ale zauważcie, że w zdaniu "uczyłeś się w szkole całkowania" odpowiedzią jest najczęściej: "tak, ale niczego nie pamiętam". Gdyby zapytać "czy nauczyłeś się w szkole całkowania" odpowiedź brzmiałaby po prostu "nie".


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Od takich szczegółowych klasyfikacji mamy wszak wąskie grono ekspertów, ustalających normy dla milionów. Zdaje się, że nawet co do ścisłej definicji _idiomu_ istnieją pewne rozbieżności. Jak dla mnie - nie jest to idiom.
> 
> Zresztą - jak zwał, tak zwał; wszystko pewnie rozbija się o nasze dosyć luźne podejście do kwestii czasowników dokonanych i niedokonanych. Np. w przypadku:
> 
> "Oglądałeś ten film?" / "Obejrzałeś ten film?"
> 
> różnica jest niewielka. Lub jeszcze lepiej:
> 
> "Widziałeś ten film?", ale bardzo rzadko: "Zobaczyłeś ten film?", choć to ta druga forma jest dokonana.


 Na pomysł zadania tego pytania wpadłem kiedy zauważyłem, że w językach germańskich, romańskich i fińskim pytanie takie zadaje się zawsze w formie dokonanej, natomiast w rosyjskim jest tak jak w polskim, i zainteresowałem się skąd ta różnica.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> W zdaniu „Czy czytałeś tę książkę?”  pytamy się zazwyczaj czy osoba pytana *przeczytała* daną książkę, a nie tylko czy ją *czytała*. Mimo to czasownik jest w „_czasie niedokonanym_” (właściwie „_jest czasownikiem niedokonanym_”).
> Czy ktoś potrafi wyjaśnić tę osobliwość?


    Jeśli powiemy np.
  Czytałem tę książkę. 
  To tak naprawdę nie wiemy czy dana osoba ją skończyła czytać czy nie, to podpowiada nam kontekst, albo my sami, porównaj:
  Prywatnie: urodzony w wigilię Bożego Narodzenia w Lublinie, wychował się w Piaskach k. Lublina, chodził do liceum w Lublinie, od 1980 r. mieszka i tworzy w Krakowie. Studiował polonistykę na _UJ__, […]_
http://www.google.pl/search?hl=en&s...ązku+z+czym+trafił&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

  Możemy śmiało powiedzieć, że liceum w Lublinie ukończył, a co z UJ? Reszta tego co jest na Google Books: _ale nie skończył_, w związku z czym trafił […] 

  Z mojego doświadczenia tego typu użycie czasowników niedokonanych jest jak najbardziej normalne w polszczyźnie:
_Wczoraj czytałem trzy godziny._
_Czytałem tą [sic] książkę._
  Zdania takie jak te powyżej są w powszechnym użyciu i uważam, że są poprawne.


----------



## atsamo

Zgadza się. Mnie częściej pytano: "jadłeś śniadanie/obiad/kolację?", w trosce o to abym nie chodził głodny. W pytaniu "zjadłeś śniadanie?" kryło się autorytarne podejrzenie, że być może pozwoliłem sobie na kontestowanie lub nawet na bojkot przygotowanego posiłku.


----------



## Slovianka

Fakt. Zadanie pytania zawierającego czasownik w formie dokonanej może zostać odebrane jako przyciskanie do muru. Jest za to naturalne w ustach nauczyciela lub u lekarza, którzy oczekują jednoznacznych informacji.


----------



## kknd

wydaje się więc, że rezygnujemy z precyzji wypowiedzi na rzecz zbudowania dystansu; ciekawe:
czyżby rzeczywiście zmiana aspektu na niedokonany była związana z kategorią honoryfikatywności?! (jak sugeruje atsamo; co ciekawe argument ten zdaje się być częścią kolejnych!),
a może chodzi tylko o to, że chcemy pociągnąć kogoś za język dając mu spore pole do manewru przy odpowiedzi (co również ma związek z honoryfikatywnością! co z kolei sugeruje majlo, michalkopyto, czy slovianka) lub też
wynika po prostu z chęci (lub ich braku) poznania szczegółów (nie wiedzieć czemu także ma to jakiś związek z honoryfikatywnością! jak chce tego beziercurve, czy michalkopyta).
dość intrygujące…


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Z mojego doświadczenia tego typu użycie czasowników niedokonanych jest jak najbardziej normalne w polszczyźnie:
> _Wczoraj czytałem trzy godziny._
> _Czytałem tą [sic] książkę._
> Zdania takie jak te powyżej są w powszechnym użyciu i uważam, że są poprawne.


Nie ma wątpliwości, czy takie użycie jest poprawne lub normalne. Co do tego jest zgoda powszechna. Pytanie było dlaczego używamy takiej formy, inaczej niż w innych językach.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> wydaje się więc, że rezygnujemy z precyzji wypowiedzi na rzecz zbudowania dystansu; ciekawe:
> 
> czyżby rzeczywiście zmiana aspektu na niedokonany była związana z kategorią honoryfikatywności?! (jak sugeruje atsamo; co ciekawe argument ten zdaje się być częścią kolejnych!),
> a może chodzi tylko o to, że chcemy pociągnąć kogoś za język dając mu spore pole do manewru przy odpowiedzi (co również ma związek z honoryfikatywnością! co z kolei sugeruje majlo, michalkopyto, czy slovianka) lub też
> wynika po prostu z chęci (lub ich braku) poznania szczegółów (nie wiedzieć czemu także ma to jakiś związek z honoryfikatywnością! jak chce tego beziercurve, czy michalkopyta).
> dość intrygujące…


  Wątek honoratywności jest niewątpliwie interesujący, ale ja chciałby zwrócić uwagę na inny aspekt. Otóż odniosłem wrażenie, że użycie formy dokonanej dotyczy głównie czynności poznawczych:
czy czytałeś książkę 
czy widziałeś film, obraz, miasto, itp
czy słyszałeś piosenkę, symfonię, itp.
czy jadłeś potrawę
Tutaj kładziemy nacisk na to, czy osoba pytana zna dany utwór/wytwór. Użycie formy dokonanej natomiast kojarzy się z konkretnym procesem poznawania (przeczytałeś, obejrzałeś, itp), który nas w tym kontekscie nie interesuje. Na przykład: "Czy 20 listopada 2008 roku przeczytałeś już "Wojnę i pokój"?
W ten szczególny sposób kompensujemy brak w języku polskim czasu typu present perfect.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Na pomysł zadania tego pytania wpadłem kiedy zauważyłem, że w językach germańskich, romańskich i fińskim pytanie takie zadaje się zawsze w formie dokonanej, natomiast w rosyjskim jest tak jak w polskim, i zainteresowałem się skąd ta różnica.


 
To faktycznie daje się zauważyć. Ta swoboda (czy też niekonsekwencja) w wyborze aspektu przekłada się wprost na trudności z rozróżnieniem i zastosowaniem odpowiednich czasów w innych językach, np. kiedy użyć czasu Present Perfect, a kiedy Past Simple w angielskim.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> To faktycznie daje się zauważyć. Ta swoboda (czy też niekonsekwencja) w wyborze aspektu przekłada się wprost na trudności z rozróżnieniem i zastosowaniem odpowiednich czasów w innych językach, np. kiedy użyć czasu Present Perfect, a kiedy Past Simple w angielskim.


Myślę, że nie jest to niekonsekwencja, gdyż przy bliskim przyjrzeniu się widać, że konstrukcję tę stosuje się całkiem konsekwentnie. Dotyczy ona szczególnego rozróżnienia znaczeniowego, którego s kolei nie oddaje się w językach posiadających czas typu present perfect. Do list czasowników "poznawczych" z mojego poprzedniego postu dodam jeszcze nowy: jeść [posiłek]. 
Gospodarz do gościa:
Czy jadłeś obiad? (Czy potrzebujesz posiłku, czy nie jesteś głodny)
Matka do dziecka:
Czy zjadłeś obiad? (Czy zjadłeś porządnie wszystko do końca).


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> To faktycznie daje się zauważyć. Ta swoboda (czy też niekonsekwencja) w wyborze aspektu przekłada się wprost na trudności z rozróżnieniem i zastosowaniem odpowiednich czasów w innych językach, np. kiedy użyć czasu Present Perfect, a kiedy Past Simple w angielskim.


 Jeżeli chodzi o problemy Słowian w ogóle (nie tylko Polaków) z wyborem pomiędzy simple past i present perfect, to są one spowodowane, że w językach słowiańskich jest inny system czasownikowy. Podczas gdy angielski opiera się na kryterium uprzedniości/równoczesności, języki słowiańskie opierają się na kryterium aspektu dokonania/niedokonania. Tego nie daje się łatwo przełożyć na układ simple past/present perfect, jako że simple past opisuje zarówno czynności dokonane jak i niedokonane, a aspekt jest domyślny i wynika częściowo z kontekstu, a częściowo z samego czasownika.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Nie ma wątpliwości, czy takie użycie jest poprawne lub normalne. Co do tego jest zgoda powszechna. Pytanie było dlaczego używamy takiej formy, inaczej niż w innych językach.


Zastanawiam się czy to co teraz uważamy za inne nie było kiedyś tym samym albo podobne do perfect:
Jadłeś już? --> Jeś jadł już? --> Have you eaten yet?

Co do czasowników to jest też 'być'.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Zastanawiam się czy to co teraz uważamy za inne nie było kiedyś tym samym albo podobne do perfect:
> Jadłeś już? --> Jeś jadł już? --> Have you eaten yet?


 
Dokładnie tak powstał ten czas, jeszcze w wspólnej słowiańszczyźnie.

Jadł jeś uż? --> Jadłeś już?
Być było czasownikiem posiłkowym. Dlatego w polszczyźnie końcówki -m, -ś, -my, -śmy można przyczepiać do innych słów niż czasownik orzeczenia.
W czeskim są one całkiem luźne i pisze sę je osobno (Jedl sem).


----------



## kknd

niepoznawczy przykład „(z)jadłeś obiad?” sugeruje także nieco inne rozwiązanie: forma dokonana zawiera w sobie przypuszczenie o tym, że ktoś jest syty („zjadłeś obiad?” = „jeżeli zjadłeś, to czy możemy przejść do innych czynności?”), niedokonana z kolei nie zawiera tego przypuszczenia, a być może nawet zawiera przypuszczenie przeciwne („jadłeś obiad?” = „czy jesteś głodny?”).

tak więc doskonale wpasowywałoby się to w definitywne zakończenie czynności w aspekcie dokonanym i pewne zawieszenie/niepewność w niedokonanym (dlatego właśnie wydaje mi się, że opcja honoryfikatywności powinna się dość dobrze bronić).

zastanawiająca jest jednak interpretacja „(prze)czytałeś książkę?”. w formie dokonanej doszukiwałbym się myśli w rodzaju „czy mogę ją pożyczyć/odebrać?”, a w niedokonanej „podobała ci się/możesz mi coś o niej powiedzieć?”. i to wytłumaczenie, dla obu przypadków, wydaje mi się najmocniejsze: wszystko zależy od myśli stojącej za wypowiedzeniem, co aspekty dość dobrze oddają.


----------



## Thomas1

Wydaje mi się, że tych czasowników jest dużo więcej. Na przykład:
--Nie mogę znaleźć kluczy.
--Szukałeś/Patrzyłeś w samochodzie?


W zależności od kontekstu te czasowniki mogą też być tłumaczone przez angielski czas przeszły (past simple). Wynikałoby z tego, że "present perfect" i "past simple" niekoniecznie zawsze oznaczają dokonaną czynność.


----------



## LilianaB

I just wanted to add that a similar use of seemingly imperfective verbs with a perfective meaning is common in Russian,. Someone mentioned other language here -- it may be just something common to a few Slavic languages, if not all.


----------



## Thomas1

Yes, I noticed that too in Russian. Though, I remember that sometimes a verb that I thought was perfective in Russian was in fact imperfective; I can't remember an example at the moment. Luckily, these were very rare occasions.


----------

